# Hello everyone



## Jonathan Footman (Aug 8, 2006)

I more of a wanna-be composer than an actual composer considering I haven't scored anything really. But one of my hobbies is making soundtrack-like music on my keyboard, and I think I've developed a talent for it.

I'm glad I found this site, I've been looking for a gathering of composers to talk to for a while with no such luck, but finally a friend of my mothers (a composer) referred me to this forum. So hello.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Jonathan,

Welcome to VI! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 8, 2006)

You've arrived just in time to celebrate our 2nd anniversary - Welcome! :smile:


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome to VI Jonathan!  You've come to a great place to learn with over 50,000 postings. :shock: Go! :lol:


----------



## Jonathan Footman (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome  

btw, here's a page where you can hear my music: 

http://www.myspace.com/jonathanfootman


----------

